# my whoa barrel.



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

some pics of my whoa barrel very effective.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Neat. Where is the ramp?
I used a rickety scaffold type setup with ramps on both sides, wife made me disassemble it, took too much space, she hates the training but loves the dog ???

Working on Whoa at a distance...hit and miss but getting there slowly.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I like that barrel. Good setup.

Our trainer used a table. The wooden legs attach to the box with magnets so they can't topple over, but Mischa knows she can't step off because she would get a "No, Whoa" whenever she moved.










Datacan, you can use 2 cinder blocks at home for the same effect, and they don't take much space. The key is the step up so the dog can really understand that it can't move at all when you tell it to whoa.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

no ramp I just put him up on it started when he was 16 weeks he just jumps up there now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good. I don't normally use a whoa barrel. Do you have it to where it won't move if you put pressure on one side? Some old timers will even stand the barrel up on its end and the dog only has the ring for its footing.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I put down a piece of plywood then I screwed 2X4's on each side. The barrel sits between the 2x4's with enough space to make it unsteady if he moves around on it.


----------

